# Opinions/Ideas on 3D Backgrounds



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

I decided very quickly to upgrade from my 45 Gallon to a 65 Gallon tank.

I have the new tank sitting beside me and since I have the opportunity because it is empty, I wanted to include a 3D Background.

I purchased the Underwater Treasures 3D Aquarium Background from Big Als. I believe it is made from a strong styrofoam. I have not opened the packages yet and might return it if there are better options. It cost $60 total for both panels to cover the entire tank.

A couple of my concerns... Since it is styrofoam, I am curious how easy it would be to clean algae off once it grows withouth damaging it. I have also read that someone had their fish break pieces off when they ate the algae off of it. This person had cichlids so perhaps my fish won't be as distructive but I am concerned.... I have a Rubber Pleco, Red Tail and some Snails that I am mainly worried about...

So between possible cleaning issues and fish taking chunks off, I'm not sure if this is the best option...

If anyone has any experience or opinions about this, I'd love to hear them. What are some other good options for creating a 3D background?

Thanks,


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Doesn't really help you, but I am thinking one from these guys for my first 3d background.

www.aqua-maniac.com


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the 3D backgrounds and will never have a tank without it!
Never had a issue with algae and nothing has ever been broken off, its quite strong.

Carve a channel in the back for a air line and 
put a few nylon wingnuts(reversed) in the back so you can add to your background if you wish...
90G








75G








48G


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think those 3d in-tank backgrounds look great! If you didn't go for the background I recommend that you at least black out the back of your tank (paint the outside, not the inside, obviously). It's much nicer than being able to see through the back, and much nicer than those "pictures of plants and stuff" that people stick on the back of their tanks. 

W


----------

